# Enameling spindles



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

Fastest way to enamel spindles. Tape off and spray? All I have is this picture, I havent seen it in person. Not sure how difficult is it to remove and re-assemble a railing? Any ideas would be helpful! 

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mask it or paint by hand are the only two choices. I would mask especially considering you are applying primer and paint. Much faster and a superior finish.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Call a profesional painter and them them do it for you.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Disassemble them?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Red dog said:


> Disassemble them?


Come now it can't really be that hard to dissemble the railing set up can it, a sledge hammer, baseball bat or some good karate kicks. :jester:

Taking the railing apart to paint is a huge mistake and waste of time. Tape, plastic, red rosin paper and spray it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Come now it can't really be that hard to dissemble the railing set up can it, a sledge hammer, baseball bat or some good karate kicks. :jester:
> 
> Taking the railing apart to paint is a huge mistake and waste of time. Tape, plastic, red rosin paper and spray it.


For ROTM balustrades, I'd certainly agree, but we've done a few where disassembly is the fastest/easiest/least expensive. That's mostly been in historic home where there have been some skilled mechanics on site.

Much nice stripping and repairing them on the bench, and finishing them in the shop.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> For ROTM balustrades, I'd certainly agree, but we've done a few where disassembly is the fastest/easiest/least expensive. That's mostly been in historic home where there have been some skilled mechanics on site.
> 
> Much nice stripping and repairing them on the bench, and finishing them in the shop.


I still want a real shop.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> For ROTM balustrades, I'd certainly agree, but we've done a few where disassembly is the fastest/easiest/least expensive. That's mostly been in historic home where there have been some skilled mechanics on site.
> 
> Much nice stripping and repairing them on the bench, and finishing them in the shop.


Yes if stripping them is in order that would be the way to go. Still very expensive ..

Now pulling the carpet from the stairs would be something I would do vs masking over all that. No way to not damage the masking going up and down.


----------



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for all of the input. Since I don't have the skills to confidently disassemble I would probably go the route of taping, masking and spraying. 

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yes if stripping them is in order that would be the way to go. Still very expensive ..
> 
> Now pulling the carpet from the stairs would be something I would do vs masking over all that. No way to not damage the masking going up and down.


:thumbsup: on the carpet. It's even easier if you've gotten some floor guys out of some jams before...we've been able to get the carpet reinstalled for free.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

A brush and spindle roller for me. It takes some time, but so does ALLLL that masking


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

8 rolls of green tape and 3 solid days later. I still prefer to spray. Incl sanding Stix + Advanced


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Come now it can't really be that hard to dissemble the railing set up can it, a sledge hammer, baseball bat or some good karate kicks. :jester:
> 
> Taking the railing apart to paint is a huge mistake and waste of time. Tape, plastic, red rosin paper and spray it.


Most I've encountered are loose enough to begin with.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Danahy said:


> 8 rolls of green tape and 3 solid days later. I still prefer to spray. Incl sanding Stix + Advanced


Agree doing it by hand can make oneself spindly.


----------



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is the finished project. I ended up masking and spraying. I did it in one day with a helper. Masking the bottom of the spindles wasn't difficult because I ended up painting the small strip that the spindles meet, however masking the top of the spindles (where they meet the underside of the hand rail) was interesting. I found that a quarter was the perfect size to use as a template to cut a half circle out of two separate pieces of 1.5in masking tape to stick around each spindle. One person cutting and the other sticking and we had that part done in 25 minutes. After making sure that every inch of floor, carpet and wall was covered I sprayed one coat oil primer and two coats of enamel. The homeowners were happy and the house was ready for showings for the next day!

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

theapainter said:


> Here is the finished project. I ended up masking and spraying. I did it in one day with a helper. Masking the bottom of the spindles wasn't difficult because I ended up painting the small strip that the spindles meet, however masking the top of the spindles (where they meet the underside of the hand rail) was interesting. I found that a quarter was the perfect size to use as a template to cut a half circle out of two separate pieces of 1.5in masking tape to stick around each spindle. One person cutting and the other sticking and we had that part done in 25 minutes. After making sure that every inch of floor, carpet and wall was covered I sprayed one coat oil primer and two coats of enamel. The homeowners were happy and the house was ready for showings for the next day!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Looks awesome! What spray machine did you use? Hvlp or airless?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great tip on the masking ! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks great. Whenever I have lotsa spindles to mask around, I'll put a roll of tape in the vise, then drill a hole all the way thru with a drill bit or spade bit, cut the roll in half, then I'm ready to tape around the spindles. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

STAR said:


> Looks awesome! What spray machine did you use? Hvlp or airless?


Thanks! I used a grace 395 with a 211 tip. The wood was oak so I backrolled the first coat to get in the grain.

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Looks great. Whenever I have lotsa spindles to mask around, I'll put a roll of tape in the vise, then drill a hole all the way thru with a drill bit or spade bit, cut the roll in half, then I'm ready to tape around the spindles.
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


That's a great idea! 

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

theapainter said:


> Here is the finished project. I ended up masking and spraying. I did it in one day with a helper.
> Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Good Job! Sometimes ya just have to come up with a game plan and just do it and it will get done.


----------

